# Server und java



## Guest (21. Jun 2007)

hi @all,
ich muss ein 3d spiel in java schreiben, dass man von server her gleichzeitig mit oder gegen  den anderen spielen kann..
ist die frage , geht das.. :?: 
wenn ja wie geht dies am besten?:roll:


danke für die Antworten,


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jun 2007)

Welche Vorkenntnisse hast du? Wobei genau kommst du nicht weiter?


----------



## EgonOlsen (21. Jun 2007)

Vielleicht hilft das hier irgendwie: www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=49129


----------



## Guest (21. Jun 2007)

eigentlich kann ich java, ich kann mein spile in java schreiben...
aber alles was mit server geht kenne ich nett..
Die frage is eigentlich wie man ein Spiel gleichzeitig mit den anderen spielen lassen naturlich in java....
die frage kann naturlich dumm sein, aber wenn man keine ahnung hab dann weiss man nicht von wo man anfangen soll.


----------

